# '06 Maserati GS, stealth SQ build



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, so after two years of scavenging for equipment, and damn near four months of on/off installations; I think it's safe to say, that I'm _pretty close_ to the completion of a decent stealth, SQ setup for my '06 Mas GranSport.

It includes:
* Pioneer DEX-P99RS 
* Kuda iPhone Mount
* Red Wine Audio iMod {modified iPod}.
* ALO RCA to iMod cable {LOD}
* Focal Utopia Be No.7 kit w/ Crossblock {front stage}.
* (2) Focal Utopia 6w2 Be 6.5" mid-range/mid-bass woofers, to replace the factory 5x7" coaxial's {rear fill}.
* (2) Focal Utopia 13ws Be 5" mini subwoofers, to replace the 5" factory speakers in the rear deck {bass}.
* Focal Utopia 21wx Be {sub-bass}.
* Butler/Phaze Audio LD-2 [NOS circa '98] line driver {pre-amp}.
* Butler/Phaze Audio TD475 [NOS circa '98], 4-ch vacuum tube amp {powering front stage}.
* Butler/Phaze Audio TD750 [NOS circa '97], 2-ch vacuum tube amp {powering rear fill}.
* Hertz HDP4, D-Class 4ch amp {2 channels bridged mono to run the sub, w/ the other 2 channels powering the mini sub's}.
* Stinger 3 Farad, digital Capacitor {noise filter}.
* Odyssey 34R-PC1500T {deep cycle battery}.

PS
Photo's are forthcoming.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am soooo subscribed to this lol.....


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

Cant wait to see this one. Wish I could hear it.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

in...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Theronh357 said:


> Yeah, so after two years of scavenging for equipment, and damn near four months of on/off installations; I think it's safe to say, that I'm _pretty close_ to the completion of a decent stealth, SQ setup for my '06 Mas GranSport.
> 
> It includes:
> * Pioneer DEX-P99RS
> ...


I'll be curious to see the dash. I recently worked on a '12 GS and it was a pain in my a**. The one I did had factory nav.

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I am soooo subscribed to this lol.....


this x2


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Pssh whatev... lets see it...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

JayinMI said:


> I'll be curious to see the dash. I recently worked on a '12 GS and it was a pain in my a**. The one I did had factory nav.
> 
> Jay


Jay,
As oppossed to the GS (i.e. GranSport); I'm thinking what you worked on was, more then likely, the '12 Mas GranTurismo (GT).
GranSport's are modified versions of the Mas Coupé (the model that precedes the current GT's). They were manufactured in low numbers from '05-'07, but were only imported into the U.S., for two of those years ('05,'06).
They're actually pretty rare w/ aprox. 1000 GS's being imported to U.S in total...and one of the car's notable feature's, is its easily replaceable, single-DIN, Becker HU ...b/c you're 100% correct, that the factory nav/Bose system's are total BS!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Great set of speakers. 

Is everyone taking notes?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

moar pics!


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Watching with intrest


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Installer Josh said:


> Cant wait to see this one. Wish I could hear it.


Do you live in northern VA? 
If so, then perhaps I can arrange for you to hear it, once complete...the install is being performed @ Hurley's Auto Audio, in McLean VA.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Theronh357 said:


> Jay,
> As oppossed to the GS (i.e. GranSport); I'm thinking what you worked on was, more then likely, the '12 Mas GranTurismo (GT).
> GranSport's are modified versions of the Mas Coupé (the model that precedes the current GT's). They were manufactured in low numbers from '05-'07, but were only imported into the U.S., for two of those years ('05,'06).
> They're actually pretty rare w/ aprox. 1000 GS's being imported to U.S in total...and one of the car's notable feature's, is its easily replaceable, single-DIN, Becker HU ...b/c you're 100% correct, that the factory nav/Bose system's are total BS!


Ah, yes. You are correct. We don't see a lot of Maseratis around here. There is a dealer about 10 miles from work, but I've probably only see 2 in person, and like 5 on the road. Of any model. Stangely, I see more Ferarris and Lambos than Maseratis. lol

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't see any pictures past Post #11?????


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> I don't see any pictures past Post #11?????


Me neither.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Jaloosk said:


> Me neither.


That's odd, b/c I've posted pics up to #44 and I can see them all on my iPhone...anyone else out there seeing them, or am I posting pics to myself?


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Cant see any past 11


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

same. pictures are gone


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Theronh357 said:


> Crossblock installed.


I can see all of that code when I quote your post. I think it is that we don't have access to MaseratiLife forum so we can't see the pics and you can.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> I can see all of that code when I quote your post. I think it is that we don't have access to MaseratiLife forum so we can't see the pics and you can.


You'd be correct.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Notloudenuf said:


> I can see all of that code when I quote your post. I think it is that we don't have access to MaseratiLife forum so we can't see the pics and you can.


My apologies, as it's quite obvious that I'm a neophyte around here ... but, I think I've got the hang of it now it now


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

NOS Butler/Phaze Audio LD-2 line-driver {kick ass signal booster}.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

NOS circa '97.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

5" Utopia Be mini sub's, to replace the crappy 5" factory woofers.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Focal Utopia Be No. 7 w/ Crossblock.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

You can also post several pics in one post...

Lol. Looks good though, man!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Butler TD 750 tube amp









NEVER USED, Circa '97 Butler/Phaze Audio vacuum tube amps!

IMHO, these baby's are PRICELESS and I consider myself very lucky to have acquired them NOS...the rich, warm sound the amps produce, is hard to describe.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hertz HDP4, D-Class 4ch amp {2 channels bridged mono to run the sub, w/ the other 2 channels powering the mini sub's}.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Doors being prepped for sound dampening.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sound dampening prior to sub-enclosure installation.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Focal Utopia Be 21wx.









extremely accurate 8' sub.









Stealth sub-enclosure.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

21wx Be à la stealth enclosure.








Trunk shot








Trunk #2


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Intake/exhaust fans, to help w/ cooling the amps. {disguised as Focal K2P tweet's}








Intake/exhaust fans @ work.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

3 Farad Digital Capacitor, to help filter the signal egress caused by the car's battery (located in trunk) being in close proximity to the amps...custom bracket, nicely hidden next to gas tank.








Somewhere hidden behind the car's battery, lies the Hertz HDP 4.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

P99RS installed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That center stack looks like it should be in a James Bond movie, nicely done.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

The inside 'guts' of the Focal Utopia Be No. 7 Crossblock.


















Done deal!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Focal Utopia 6w2 Be...6.5" mid-range/bass woofer, mounted on MDF baffles {replacing the factory 5x7" coaxial's, located in the rear panels}.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome carpentry work...a perfect fit!









Amp rack building in progress.


















LD-2 > Tube Amp, via XLR connects {i.e. balanced line signals}









XLR connects









Amp rack mission complete!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Focal Utopia Be 6w3 {6.5" mid-bass}...stealthily installed on MDF baffles, utilizing factory grille
Focal Utopia Be 3w2 {3" midrange}...stealthily installed on MDF baffles [factory tweeter pos], utilizing factory grille.









Focal Utopia TBE...installed in pods, 'floating' on the dash.









A worthwhile, but very time consuming project...had to remove the entire dash assembly, in order to install these SOB's.









Focal's Beryllium tweeter.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

The utilization of high quality interconnects.









Odyssey 34R-PC1500T {heavy duty, deep cycle battery}.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Red Wine Audio modified iPod Video 5.5G w/ solid state 120GB HDD, housed in a 30GB back cover panel. The line out is improved by improving the signal path from the Wolfson Microelectronics DAC chip. It requires a LOD with capacitors to handle the DC offset current.
It could just be me, but I actually prefer the sound coming from the iMod's Wolfson DAC, to that of the P99RS's iPod connect...and that's saying A HELLUVA LOT!









A.L.O.'s {Audio Line Out} custom made LOD w/ built in capacitors...to be used solely in conjunction w/ the Red Wine Audio modified iMod.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Sub'd. This is really nice!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> That center stack looks like it should be in a James Bond movie, nicely done.


Much appreciated


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

JVD240 said:


> You can also post several pics in one post...
> 
> Lol. Looks good though, man!


lls, bare w/ me bro...I'll get it together, I promise :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad you got the picture situation sorted out.
Where is DMV?


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Notloudenuf said:


> Glad you got the picture situation sorted out.
> Where is DMV?


Lol why DMV, is simply an acronym that we use here in the District of Columbia (DMV=DC,MD,VA).


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice Install!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Nice Install!


Dude coming from you, that really means A LoT to me...I'm totally grateful to know, that I'm on the right path


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

Are those amps on top of each other? Don't the amps produce a lot of heat, I mean they are tube amps. In my experience with tube amplifiers (studio), they produce a huge amount of heat.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice install. Lets see pics of the car!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

jvctan16 said:


> Are those amps on top of each other? Don't the amps produce a lot of heat, I mean they are tube amps. In my experience with tube amplifiers (studio), they produce a huge amount of heat.


A _very_ astute observation, Sir; The tube amps, are indeed stacked a top each other in the spare tire well. And, while they are technically 'hybrid' tube amp's (meaning, the tubes aren't in the preamp stage, as a standard/studio tube amp would be...), those ****er's do produce _a lot of heat!_
It's good that you raised the point, b/c the unfortunate scenario of the amp's overheating was discussed prior to their installation, and counter measures had to be taken, in order to offset the chance of such calamities 

So, here's what we came up with...

To help dissipate some of that heat, two pieces of aircraft grade aluminum were incorporated into the design of the amp rack...so both amp's, are actually sitting on top of heat shields, so to speak.
There's also, two [one for each amp] Xscorpion TF8 8" cross flow cooling fan's, that are strategically mounted in the spare tire well, moving a pretty decent amount of air around, and there's 3 exhaust fans mounted to the spare tire compartment cover/floor of trunk (disguised using tweeter covers), to suck the hot air out...in theory, the counter measures should be enough to offset the potential of any damage to the system, but we'll see once I get her back on the road...hopfully, thing's will work out for the best


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

edouble101 said:


> Nice install. Lets see pics of the car!


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice. If I had a free weekend to visit family in Vienna I'd come check your Maser out. Love the GS


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

watchin this...


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, that is a nice collection of gear you got there ?


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

reithi said:


> Wow, that is a nice collection of gear you got there ?


Took me a couple of years to aquire it all, but thank you Sir...it's good to know that there's other's besides myself, who can appriciate the sacrifice


----------



## robdridan (Oct 31, 2010)

Huge dollar build on a huge dollar car, photos on a crappy iphone though !!! c'mon doesn't anyone own a decent camera any more....... lovely bit of gear though.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

robdridan said:


> Huge dollar build on a huge dollar car, photos on a crappy iphone though !!! c'mon doesn't anyone own a decent camera any more....... lovely bit of gear though.


(lol) Hmmm, "a huge dollar build on a huge dollar car, posting photo's using a crappy iPhone camera", he say's..._well Sir, *two outta three* ain't bad, is it_

PS
Here's a couple more crappy iPhone photo's for ya 









DEX-P99RS w/ iPhone.









P99RS w/ iPhone & iMod.


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

Is that an iPhone 4/4S? No wonder... :laugh:

j/k

Nice gear, and car! Like everyone else says, lol, like you need to hear it again.

I'm curious though, what the deal with the clutches on these cars... is the forum bitching exactly that, whiny forum bitching from a few, albeit loud, forum members? Or an actual, real ($$$) problem. Beautiful car, I must say!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

EditTim said:


> Is that an iPhone 4/4S? No wonder... :laugh:
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


Lol yep, you've guessed it...my handy, dandy iPhone 4S w/ it's antiquated 4.2 OS 

W/ regards to the clutch:

All GS's were equipped w/ a electrohydraulic manual transmission, attached to a Formula One-type gearbox ("Paddle-shift" aka "F1 transmission"). 
The clutches tend to have a somewhat shorter lifespan then most cars equipped w/ a traditional manual tranny, although that depends _*a lot*_ on how the car is driven...but regrettably, the clutch is a very expensive item to replace (_'stealership'_ charges aprox. $7.5k for a full replacement)


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice stuff man!!
I was gonna comment on the iphone thing, the only ****ty part of this is that POS!! Lol The other guy beat me to it!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> Nice stuff man!!
> I was gonna comment on the iphone thing, the only ****ty part of this is that POS!! Lol The other guy beat me to it!


A fair enough assessment...I can live w/ that


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice build looking good.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

customaudioman said:


> Nice build looking good.


Hey, thanks man!
I see that you guys are over in Hagerstown, which isn't too far from me...perhaps I can stop by one afternoon, to check out the shop


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

sure just let me know


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Welp, after tinkering around w/ the system for a few weeks now, I've come to realize two things:
1.) My Pioneer DEX-P99RS, does *not* like being friends w/ the Focal Crossblock.

2.) In order to prevent those tube-amps from over-heating, I *really* need to cool that hot air, that's building up in the spare tire well.

The issue I'm having w/ the Crossblock: It calls for the tweet's & mid-range driver's, to be wired together.
The issue w/ the DEX-P99RS: The deck, doesn't @ all comprehend the "tweet/mid-range-wire-together" scenario, and is _*over-driving* _the signals going to those components (e.g. When I send tone through the system [1 db sine wave @ 1khz], I notice a bit of intermittent swank coming from the tweet/mid combo).
So, unfortunately, I had to _go back to the drawing board_, dis-assemble most of the wiring, then re-configure new power run's for the set-up.:deal: In addition, the re-config has forced me to purchase another amp (JBL MS-a5001) to run the 21wx, located in the trunk ...however, this time around (in order to send separate signal to the each individual tweeter and mid-range diver), I am bi-amping the Crossblock.
I'll be utilizing the four channel's on TD475 to power each tweet & mid-range separately, while the four channel's on the Hertz HDP4, will be assigned to run the (2) front mid-bass & (2) rear mid-range/bass components, respectively...so _hopefully_ now, the _other_ components will stop fighting w/ each other and play nice (_pun intended_), from now on :argue:























W/ regards to the amp rack (located in spare tire well):
Even w/ the fans installed, the bottom amp gets_ purdy_ hot...so I'm gonna try something a bit radical, and install a cooling system in the spare tire well #tobecontinued 






























Oh, and i'm _just _ now getting around to throwing those Utopia mini sub's in the rear deck..._definetly a PITA! _


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

So, after toying around with the damn crossblock all day; I've finally conceded that separating the mid's & tweet's, just ain't possible 
And having run out've options; It looks like I'm joining the consensus around here, and going active w/ the system


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

This is great install


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I would be really happy if I could see only one picture in whole thread....tryed on several mac pro comps, iPad, phone and ****ty PC...no luck


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe I'm stupid but I can't see any pictures ?????????


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

iroller said:


> Maybe I'm stupid but I can't see any pictures ?????????


Apologies regarding the missing pic's...it seems that all the photo's posted to this thread went bye-bye, after I deleted an album on my profile page


----------



## Nemesys66 (Apr 14, 2010)

iroller said:


> Maybe I'm stupid but I can't see any pictures ?????????


THANK YOU!!!!!!
I thought I was the only idiot not seeing them...


----------

